# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  How to report a scammer.

## Watcher

When reporting a scammer you simply copy paste the form below into your thread and fill it with as much information as possible. Here is an example of how a proper report looks like: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ve-paypal.html 

In Pr3cious report she included a lot of information which was very helpful to us, but the most important information you have to include is the users Skype name, Paypal address, real name (if possible), ownedcore profile and evidence. 
The most solid evidence you can show us is by linking screenshots of your Skype conversations and screenshots of payment verification on Paypal/Skrill. 

But making reports doesn't only help us to keep our site clean from scammers, it also helps other traders in the future, because when they do their research on their customers the scam accusation thread will show up in Google. 

TL;DR: When reporting a scammer, copy paste the form below in your thread and fill it in.


________________________________________________________________

Scammer

*Ownedcore Name:
Skype Name:
Paypal Name:
Other payment method:
Ownedcore scam link:

Other sites scam link:

Did you use a middleman?:

Explain what happened:

Proof:*


________________________________________________________________

*Fill the form above you with proof etc. If you don't post proof like skype photo's, charge back the person done etc. We will be forced to delete the thread. As we don't allow calling anyone scammer without any solid proof and hand out infractions.*

If you report here and the person is not dealt with yet. I will send that person a pm. And he has to act on it in less then 24 hours and he will be giving the link of the thread you made. So we can have a discussion there. And that the person got a chance of a fair trial.

IMPORTANT:
Please remember that plain text is not a valid form of proof, while posting skype logs you always have to take screenshots with visible skype username. (Please note that skype username is not the same thing as displayed name, you can check skype username of the person you're talking to by using little black arrows at the top right corner of your skype window).

*Screenshots without visible skype username won't be accepted as a valid form of proof.*

Example of valid form of proof:



*How to auto add people on skype*

This is for the traders that want people to auto add them. This is how to do it

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*hi all, pls follow the report format above when reporting a scammer. thanks!*

----------

